# Selling to Arrowwood SA????



## martyap (Jan 11, 2010)

We have not paid our 2010 levy on our 1BR red week at Durban Sands and are considering selling. Just don't use it as we once did. Has anyone used Arrowwood in SA. They made a "small" offer via email and I was wondering if anyone has had experience with them.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 12, 2010)

When I bought my Silver Sands and Dikhololo weeks it was through a broker who used Arrowhead. We had a little glitch at one point and Cathy, of Arrowhead, got it all straightened out. I had no problems with them.


----------



## BarCol (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes I sold our 2 Durban Sands weeks to Arrowood a couple of years ago.  The offer may be small, but you are out from under the ownership - that's okay by me.  They were good to deal with.


----------



## martyap (Jan 13, 2010)

*"small" offer*

Thanks Barb,

Arrowwood, SA offered R1000 for the 1BR Durban Sands with no other fees.
The DS levy hit $400 for 2010 because of the rand valuation. Still getting some good trades (for our needs) so I have to think if I want to part with it or hang on another year.

First Resorts charges about $125 to take care of the transfer so I'm going to wait a short while to see if anyone else wants the week.

When we bought it years ago Herb was the Arrowwood rep out of La Jolla, CA.

Marty


----------



## BarCol (Jan 13, 2010)

Marty - I think for my 2 red, 2 bedroom weeks we ended up with about $200 to $250 USD in total and it was not Cathy I dealt with - but as I said it was fine by me - and that was before the RCI "adjustment" last year  when DS weeks were pulling quite well - but you have to do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## martyap (Jan 13, 2010)

Barb....Is Cathy an Arrowwood rep based in the USA? If so, do you have an email? I've been dealing directly with Arrowwood in South Africa. Price will be the same but it might be easier for the paperwork logistics......Marty


----------



## BarCol (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay I must be having a serious seniors moment - or it's just the passage of time. I have looked up our paperwork (aren't you impressed I can even find it???? ) I sold our units in June 2006, the agent was Heather Duncan and she was with Timeshare Specials in Aliso Viejo Ca not Arrowwood per se (sorry  ).  The web addy was www.timesharespecials.com  but when I keyed it in just now it was not working. But, they were dealing with an Arrowwood person in SA as the trustee.  So I suspect that Heather (et al) were the ones in the US that took over from Herb after his death.

Sorry for the confusion.  BTW I paidall levys' up to the point that the transfer took place.  So because I sold in 2006, and the sale started with the 2008 weeks, I paid the 2006 and 2007 levy's.  I did not have to pay the transfer fees as that is normally paid by the purchaser  beliedve. 

Hope this helps. My concern was always that the resale market would evaporate in the face of rising levy's and reduced trade options and then we'd be stuck with something we did not want. So I got out when I figured the getting was good - and the value offered was acceptable to us.


----------



## martyap (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Barb.... I sold three weeks to Heather about 2-3 years ago as well and everything went fine....she's no longer involved.....a girl by the name of Adrienne took over the operation but she may be gone as well......I'll just deal directly with South Africa....As always.....Thank you!!!!   Marty


----------



## rwroth (Jan 20, 2010)

*Arrowwood*

I had bought a 1BR unit at Sudwala from Philip Becker back in 2003 & he was connected with Arrowwood at that time. The price was R16,500 at that time, including many (?) year's membership addition with RCI. This had been a good trader, but I also am trying to get out from under. Arrowwood's price now is R1500, but it does seem like it's taking forever to get all of the paperwork completed. The SA market just seems terrible.
Good luck!!


----------



## Bernie8245 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Arrowwood International*

I originally bought my Durban Sands weeks from Herb Suchet of Timesharespecials.com which was a division of Arrowwood International and was based in San Diego. TimesharesSpecials.com  website does not appear to be a valid website anymore. Does anyone know if there is anybody affiliated with Arrowwood International in the US anymore. I am thinking about selling my Durban Sands weeks and would rather deal with someone in the US.
Thanks, 
Bernie


----------



## martyap (May 7, 2010)

Bernie8245 said:


> I originally bought my Durban Sands weeks from Herb Suchet of Timesharespecials.com which was a division of Arrowwood International and was based in San Diego. TimesharesSpecials.com  website does not appear to be a valid website anymore. Does anyone know if there is anybody affiliated with Arrowwood International in the US anymore. I am thinking about selling my Durban Sands weeks and would rather deal with someone in the US.
> Thanks,
> Bernie



Herb died a few years ago and Heather bought the business at the San Diego location. I believe she is no longer in business and all contacts must be made with Arrowwood in South Africa.....Marty


----------



## Bernie8245 (May 7, 2010)

martyap said:


> Herb died a few years ago and Heather bought the business at the San Diego location. I believe she is no longer in business and all contacts must be made with Arrowwood in South Africa.....Marty



Marty,
   I believe that is correct. I'm working with Arrowwood in SA now trying to sell my weeks via email. They want all kinds of information that wasn't required when I bought the weeks from them in 2003 but then I was dealing with Herb Suchet in San Diego. I'm trying to complete the deal without giving out all the personal information they want.
Bernie


----------



## Anne S (May 8, 2010)

Bernie8245 said:


> Marty,
> I believe that is correct. I'm working with Arrowwood in SA now trying to sell my weeks via email. They want all kinds of information that wasn't required when I bought the weeks from them in 2003 but then I was dealing with Herb Suchet in San Diego. I'm trying to complete the deal without giving out all the personal information they want.
> Bernie



Bernie, could you specify what kind of personal information they are asking for?


----------



## Bernie8245 (May 12, 2010)

Anne S said:


> Bernie, could you specify what kind of personal information they are asking for?



Anne,
   They want copies of my driver's license and passport. They also want banking information. I understand the banking information so they can transfer the money but I'm leery of giving them a copy of my passport. I asked them why they needed a copy of my passport (I didn't even have one until last year) and never did get a clear answer. I haven't given them a copy.
Bernie


----------



## martyap (May 13, 2010)

Bernie8245 said:


> Anne,
> They want copies of my driver's license and passport. They also want banking information. I understand the banking information so they can transfer the money but I'm leery of giving them a copy of my passport. I asked them why they needed a copy of my passport (I didn't even have one until last year) and never did get a clear answer. I haven't given them a copy.
> Bernie


It is really a pain. I told them I would only send a copy of my driver's license.
If they need a bank account I would open a new checking account at a different bank and give them that information. You can probably open an account with $5. All you need is the routing number/account number. Unfortunately I don't think SA can pay via PayPal......Good luck....please let us know how the sale goes....Marty


----------



## rwroth (May 13, 2010)

*Arrowwood*

I did send the requested documents (including passport copy) to Arrowwood back in October 2009 and, as noted above , opened a new checking account in my bank (no charge) by depositing $1. The info on this new account was sent to them and the agreed upon funds were finally deposited into this account in April. The only "downer" was that I originally (2002) paid $525 for the Sudwala 1BR unit and received only $200. I was glad to finally make the sale, had some respectable exchanges thru RCI and did get multiple, ten-year paid-up membership years with RCI. The annual 'levy' for the unit had been low, but rising -- from $122 in 2003 to $302 this year. Overall, I consider that the South African experience was worth it, but I recently found that I had too many units, and this was the most logical to let go -- even at the loss. It was back in 2002-2003 that TUG championed South African units because of their low purchase price and maintenance fees and reasonable exchanges. I don't regret having followed their advice.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Sold my two Durban Sands 1 bedroom weeks*



Bernie8245 said:


> Marty,
> I believe that is correct. I'm working with Arrowwood in SA now trying to sell my weeks via email. They want all kinds of information that wasn't required when I bought the weeks from them in 2003 but then I was dealing with Herb Suchet in San Diego. I'm trying to complete the deal without giving out all the personal information they want.
> Bernie



I just noticed there was a wire transfer into the bank account I set up for this transaction on Aug 12th. I emailed Arrowwood International asking if the deal was closed and finally got a response after sending a second email. I started the process in the middle of May so it took 3 months. They had told me it would take 6-8 weeks so it wasn't too much longer than they said. Arrowwood was good to work with and most of the time responded quickly. I originally purchased the 2 weeks in 2002 for $1190 but that included 10 years RCI dues and four weeks spacebanked into my account. I sold them for 
$260.The MF was $95 for each week in 2002. Last year the total for the 2 weeks was $855 and the trading power greatly diminished in 2009. I don't regret buying these weeks. We've had some great trades using these weeks including Houses at Summer Bay and the Manhattan Club. I'm just glad to be rid of these weeks because since First Resorts took over, the MFs have skyrocketed and I figured it would only get worse.
Bernie


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 24, 2010)

Bernie,
Congratulations!  I'm thinking of trying them myself, though may be slow to pull the trigger, but I'll try.
Curious what kind of personal info. you ended up giving them?  I also don't like doing this and never had to even come close for the purchase from the same outfit about the same time you did.  
Thx for sharing.


----------

